# Differences between 66 - 67 radios?



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I found a clean 67 AM radio for my 66, are there any differences other than the push buttons and knobs? Is the wiring the same? Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

66 has corners on the push buttons
67 has rounded corners

just from memory ,,, seems something changed on the face also ...
I think 67 went to the gray blue face like 68


----------

